# Nobody can install my projector lights! Help!



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

Does anyone know any place in the San Francisco Bay Area that will install my projector halo lights? Everyone is scared to do it because they have to splice wires and fabricate.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why not try it yourself.


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

Because I don't have the tools, nor do I know what I'm doing and I don't want to mess anything up. If pro's can't do it, then I sure can't. It would be different if it was just a bolt-on affair.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they can do it, they just don't want to..............they aren't street legal


----------



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> they can do it, they just don't want to..............they aren't street legal


Why arent they street legal. I live in Illinois and have had them on about 4 months and never had a problem. And about installing them...here is a writeup:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february02/projectors.shtml


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

I didn't know they weren't street legal in Cali. But, I paid $160 for these things, and I'm not just going to keep them in the box. I want those things installed and I need to know who in the bay area can and will do it. Hopefully I won't get pulled over for having them, lol.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the halos are not DOT legal.... u might get pulled over because the halo ring lights up blue(my friend did) but they didnt give him a ticket because the blue light that emmits from the halo does not protrude. Dont get halos tho, poor visibility at night....very poor


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

Too late for that, I already got them. I thought they were brighter than the stock lights. Right now, I can't see anything at night. I need better headlights.


----------



## Barca04 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Bad at night*

what are you talking about bad at night. ive had them for about 6 months now and they are 20 times better then my stock headlights. I can see everything.


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

I agree, i couldnt see well with my stock lights, and after i installed my Halos i was able to see a lot better.

Also, you really should do this yourself, its very easy, if you cant do a simple halo install, you need to keep every vehicle you ever own 100 % stock.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

DisbeSE-R said:


> Also, you really should do this yourself, its very easy, if you cant do a simple halo install, you need to keep every vehicle you ever own 100 % stock.



for as long as i've been on here, which is almost a year p), noone has ever said a halo install was easy. infact, most called it a pain in the ass, but were satisfied with the results.

i would say it would take about 1-2 hours to install, depending on electrical experiance.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

one piece of advice i will give u guys is DONT use the harness that is provided with the halos...trust me on that....install is not hard at all, its easy if u have common sense, really. The only real aftermarket tail lights that might be better than stock are projector headlights(the REAL ones)


----------



## pedro39 (May 17, 2004)

*Headlights*

I don't know about San Franciso because I live in Florida, but I had mine put in by racingzonehouse.com and they had to take off my bumper so that the halo lights my sit correctly. By the way do anyone know were I can get some nice looking tail lights for my 1996 200sx.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

pedro39 said:


> By the way do anyone know were I can get some nice looking tail lights for my 1996 200sx.


they dont make any......just stock


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

fitment was ok took about 30 min for me with all the wireing and a new grill with basic tools.http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/626608/6


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

I still need help finding some place in the SF bay area that will do it.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

It really is a pain in the ass, but you can do it yourself. I did it long before there were write ups on it, & I had no knowledge or tools. I cut off the extra plastic brackets, cut the wires on both sets, then just stuck different ones together turned the lights on to see what happened. Theres not too many wires, just your power, ground, hi/low beam, blue inners.
Just takes some time, use crimpers & good connectors, but you'll be glad if you figure it out urself though, ya know.
Also if you need specifics I can look on mine, or I suppose you can do it correctly and just follow the write ups.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh,
The install is super easy. If you want to do it yourself with the least amount of effort here's what you do:

1) go to home depot and have them slice off the grill mounts on the headlights for you.
2) go to radio shack and get some male and female 18 guage connectors (any kind).
3) cut with a scissors or wire cutter (better) the cables 6" after the black 3 prong plug on the huge mess of a wiring accessory. Repeat for the other side. THrow out the rest of the wire assembly keeping the black plug that connects to the actual headlights and the 6" leads.
5) remove the 6 nuts that hold on the OEM headlights and take the lights out.
4) now connect each of the 6" leads (there are 3) to a male connector. cut of the OEM 9004 harness from the car and on each lead (there are 3) connect a female connector.
5) remember, ground to ground, high to high, low to low. Use a haynes, or someone go outside and post here which is which.
6) put the lights in the car attach the bolts/nuts back.
7) plug the little black plugs into eachother.

That's it. If you want the halo, use tap-in connectors from radio shack to connect the wires to the parking lamp feed in the turn signal. Not the blinker relay feed, the parking lamp feed. do trial and error, or use a haynes.

This whole thing takes under 30 minutes. The longest part is taking the old headlights off and tightening the new headlights in. the splicing and crimping takes a max of 2 mintes for all 12 cuts and crimps.

Seth

P.S. Your halo should be 'white' not 'blue'. It may look blue compared to yellow halogens, so get a whiter bulb. The reflector design in the halo is poorer than the reflector in the OEM lights so it isn't possible that you see better.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Uh,
> The install is super easy. If you want to do it yourself with the least amount of effort here's what you do:
> 
> 1) go to home depot and have them slice off the grill mounts on the headlights for you.
> 2) go to radio shack and get some male and female 18 guage connectors (any kind).



the grill mounts come off in 30 seconds with a hacksaw. and if your going to home depot to get em cut off, why not pick up the connectors at the same time?  they will be cheaper there than at the shack.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

true, forgot about that.

Seth


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

nevermind. I just got them installed at a local autobody shop, and it was a pain in the ass to get them in. It really pissed off the guy working on them. It took him a little more than 3 hours to get them in, but they do look good and they're super bright! At night, its like its as clear as day!


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

If you dont mind me asking, how much did the shop charge you to install them?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Stiletto said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how much did the shop charge you to install them?



id love to know as well


----------



## stylinnprofilin (Feb 10, 2004)

$130


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

you preety much have to just use what you got and customize your tailights. They dont make any after market tailights. I covered the amber pieces on my car with transparent red viny, and customized my reverse lights with a few strips of the left over vinyl, turned out very nice.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

stylinnprofilin said:


> nevermind. I just got them installed at a local autobody shop, and it was a pain in the ass to get them in. It really pissed off the guy working on them. It took him a little more than 3 hours to get them in, but they do look good and they're super bright! At night, its like its as clear as day!


Strange since its a relatively easy install and the lighting is worse than OEM.
Maybe we're not talking about the same lights. Unless you have real projectors not just the halos. Of course if there was previous frame damage...

Seth


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I am about to install my Halo's and wonder which is better, cuting off the brackets vs removing the stock steel ones in my case?
My grill doesnt line up really well since I had a little argument with the back of an SUV. Had fender, hood and headlight replaced and Bumper cover repaired. grill is original for now, has some marks and may have got pushed back a bit. (Want a chome one same as my ex- N15 !!)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> they dont make any......just stock


but the 98 (possibly 97 too?) style is different. search for the thread on mike roberts (scorchN200sx) carbon fiber trunk lid for the 200sx and you will find pics.

(five minutes later)
heres the link: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=496277#post496277


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

IanH said:


> I am about to install my Halo's and wonder which is better, cuting off the brackets vs removing the stock steel ones in my case?
> My grill doesnt line up really well since I had a little argument with the back of an SUV. Had fender, hood and headlight replaced and Bumper cover repaired. grill is original for now, has some marks and may have got pushed back a bit. (Want a chome one same as my ex- N15 !!)


 when i insatlled the halos i cut the bracket supports off of the headlights and had to cut some of the brackets that were originally in the car. After all that work, the headlights didn't line up with grill.. they were sticking out like 0.25".
this is what i have to say about halos...

They simply... SUCK

..beam pattern is horrible can't see anything at night, and i dont think they looked that great on my car. I got the crystal clear headlights..and what a difference, not only the beam pattern is awesome ...but they look sharp as hell. Anyway, when i installed the crystal headlights i removed the brackets from my car (the metal ones just like sethwas showed in his original write up on installing the halos) and now the lights sit nice and perfect and the grill lines up 

here are some pictures of the install i did, i could save myself all that work and just rip the metal brackets instead of shaving the ones off of the lights 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=61382&page=3&pp=15


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> Anyway, when i installed the crystal headlights i removed the brackets from my car (the metal ones just like sethwas showed in his original write up on installing the halos) and now the lights sit nice and perfect and the grill lines up


Thanks for your reply, I will cut the brackets or drill out the welds per Seth's write up. Unfortunatly I already have the Halo's so I will fit them and see what I think of them, also people have been putting in better (not higher wattage) bulbs. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool,
after you install them they should be nicely flashed with the bumper and the grill should fit perfectly


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> fitment was ok took about 30 min for me with all the wireing and a new grill with basic tools.http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/626608/6


Hi, I am installing my new headlights, look like yours, and the bulb cover hits the support where the two nuts hold the light on inside. If I tighten it down something will break. Did you have this problem, and if so what did you do ?
Thanks Ian.


----------



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

I had to do mine. I had to cut that metal piece behind the grille out and also had a problem with blowing fuses for a while, but I fixed all that. Also had to mod. the corner lights to get them to fit right.
-ShawN-


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

B14Boost said:


> I had to do mine. I had to cut that metal piece behind the grille out and also had a problem with blowing fuses for a while, but I fixed all that. Also had to mod. the corner lights to get them to fit right.
> -ShawN-


Thanks for the reply, yes I drilled the grill bracket support spot welds out and removed the brakets. The problem is the light will not seat down on the support next to the radiator, where you hold it with the two nuts. The housing sticks out where it has a black rubber cover over the bulb.


----------

